# Made tweaks in init.rc, where else can I make tweaks ?



## StDevious (Dec 18, 2011)

So I'm playing with a ROM file for my Toshiba thrive. I unpacked the boot.img, made some tweaks to init.rc file. Where else can I make tweaks for speed, memory without looking into the kernel ?


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

Technically you are messing with the kernel a little.. be very careful in the init.rc.. not sure about Toshiba's but usually an easy brick


----------

